# Buying a used lens from Adorama



## megmo (Jul 23, 2014)

Y'all have been so helpful to me in the past, I'm hoping you can help me decide if I should buy a used lens from Adorama now.

I've decided on purchasing the 24-105 f/4 L for my next lens (and soon after that, the 10-22). I see that Adorama and B&H have it new for $1150, but that Adorama has several listed as N (white box) for $899. It doesn't come with a hood like the full-price version does, but I rarely shoot with a hood and if I wanted to I assume I can buy one separately for less than the $46 they list it for on their site.

However, I've done some reading and found that several people on this forum and others feel like Adorama tends to be optimistic when grading their lenses. I definitely don't want to spend several hundred dollars on a lens and find out a year later that it's failing so I'm not looking at anything less than new... but I'm curious if N is actually known to be truly new. 

I know they sell their used lenses with a 90-day warranty, but I'm curious if the white box lenses also carry the Canon one-year warranties as well. 

If it's a big risk, I'd rather just pay the additional $250 and get the brand-new, warrantied lens that I know nobody has used. But if it's a no-brainer that N-rated white-box lenses are in fact exactly the same as buying a new lens (just without the hood and bag), maybe I should save the $200 and go for it?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 23, 2014)

I'd pass. Refurbished 24-105s are priced at 920 on Canon's own website (shop.usa.canon.com), and they run promotions from time to time (10-20% off). And those refurb units carry a 1 year warranty -- same as new. Split kit lenses can be had for as low as 600-650...


----------



## megmo (Jul 23, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> I'd pass. Refurbished 24-105s are priced at 920 on Canon's own website (shop.usa.canon.com), and they run promotions from time to time (10-20% off). And those refurb units carry a 1 year warranty -- same as new. Split kit lenses can be had for as low as 600-650...



Well damn, I didn't even think to look on Canon's site specifically. I figured they'd be way more expensive. 

Is a refurbished lens better than a new, white box lens, though? Doesn't refurbished mean that it was broken at one point and then fixed?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jul 23, 2014)

megmo said:


> Well damn, I didn't even think to look on Canon's site specifically. I figured they'd be way more expensive.
> 
> Is a refurbished lens better than a new, white box lens, though? Doesn't refurbished mean that it was broken at one point and then fixed?



Not necessarily... refurb equipment is stuff that is returned to the factory for whatever reason, which can include buyers remorse. They check out the equipment and make sure it's functioning up to spec. I bought a refurbed 5DII a couple years ago that had less than 100 clicks. I also purchased 3 refurbed lenses and 2 flashes, and never had an issue with any of it. Certainly some of the refurbished units could have been broken and then fixed, but with a warranty of 1 year, there is much less risk.


----------



## Clik (Jul 23, 2014)

megmo said:


> Y'all have been so helpful to me in the past, I'm hoping you can help me decide if I should buy a used lens from Adorama now.
> 
> I've decided on purchasing the 24-105 f/4 L for my next lens (and soon after that, the 10-22). I see that Adorama and B&H have it new for $1150, but that Adorama has several listed as N (white box) for $899. It doesn't come with a hood like the full-price version does, but I rarely shoot with a hood and if I wanted to I assume I can buy one separately for less than the $46 they list it for on their site.



24-105mm can be had for $700 new from good dealers often. Check canonpricewath(dot)com for price changes on that lens. Its getting very difficult to sell the used lens right now for more than $650 on ebay.


----------



## megmo (Jul 23, 2014)

Clik said:


> 24-105mm can be had for $700 new from good dealers often. Check canonpricewath(dot)com for price changes on that lens. Its getting very difficult to sell the used lens right now for more than $650 on ebay.



I've been checking them out but mainly see unauthorized dealers or lenses marked as grey/import version for anything less than $1049. Although I do see something that says I can contact CPW for info on obtaining the lens that the "street price" of $659.99: http://megmo.me/1z2wom7. I'll contact them but I wasn't sure if that was legitimate or shady.


----------



## jsexton (Jul 23, 2014)

Or think of it this way, if you buy a new off the shelf body or lens maybe 1 in 1,000 has any type of QA check done to it. Refurb units have someone go through the entire unit and make sure it is functional and you still get the same full warranty. I've bought a body and two lenses and you'd never know they weren't fresh out of the box. Never had an issue with them. I'm not sure how much QA goes into Adorama's used gear (maybe if Helen Oster is around she can answer that).


----------



## Clik (Jul 23, 2014)

megmo said:


> Clik said:
> 
> 
> > 24-105mm can be had for $700 new from good dealers often. Check canonpricewath(dot)com for price changes on that lens. Its getting very difficult to sell the used lens right now for more than $650 on ebay.
> ...



You shouldn't have any issues with their street price feature (its legit)


----------



## megmo (Jul 23, 2014)

jsexton said:


> Or think of it this way, if you buy a new off the shelf body or lens maybe 1 in 1,000 has any type of QA check done to it. Refurb units have someone go through the entire unit and make sure it is functional and you still get the same full warranty.



That's a really good point. I was skeptical of buying refurbished but I didn't think about how it would be checked more thoroughly.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 23, 2014)

+1 on purchasing refurbished. I've bought a 70-200 MkII , 1.4 teleconverter, 10-22, and 60D and haven't had any issues with them. Watch the sales and you can get some great bargains that come with a warranty.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2014)

Buy a new one off ebay for 650, then buy a three year warranty from square trade. You'll save money and have piece of mind.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> megmo said:
> 
> 
> > Well damn, I didn't even think to look on Canon's site specifically. I figured they'd be way more expensive.
> ...



A retail box could have been damaged as well, but the lens is still basically new. So they check it... repackage it and put it in a white box.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2014)

One small thing about the 24-105, there is some small rubber band or something that goes bad after five years or so... so just be careful of buying too used...


----------



## megmo (Jul 23, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> One small thing about the 24-105, there is some small rubber band or something that goes bad after five years or so... so just be careful of buying too used...



On every single one? Isn't that a defect that Canon should fix before allowing them to be sold?


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 23, 2014)

megmo said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > One small thing about the 24-105, there is some small rubber band or something that goes bad after five years or so... so just be careful of buying too used...
> ...



It is a design flaw... I usually refresh my gear every other year... so it won't affect me... but I'm atypical. 

Get the lens though... sell it in 4 years and upgrade or buy another.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2014)

The street price for a new 24-105mmL from a Authorized dealer is $660.

Don't pay more. It might indeed be a kit lens, they are exactly the same as a retail lens, and have the same warranty.

From Canon Price Watch.

We estimate a street price of $659.99 on this item brand new from an authorized dealer with full Canon USA Warranty and free shipping. 

Fill out this form to get in touch with CPW for assistance in obtaining this price.
You can also read more about street prices.


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 23, 2014)

megmo said:


> Y'all have been so helpful to me in the past, I'm hoping you can help me decide if I should buy a used lens from Adorama now.
> 
> I've decided on purchasing the 24-105 f/4 L for my next lens (and soon after that, the 10-22). I see that Adorama and B&H have it new for $1150, but that Adorama has several listed as N (white box) for $899. It doesn't come with a hood like the full-price version does, but I rarely shoot with a hood and if I wanted to I assume I can buy one separately for less than the $46 they list it for on their site.
> 
> ...



You are most welcome to email me directly about this, ([email protected]) but I wanted to let you know that all used cameras and lenses rated D, E+, E and E- come with a 6-month warranty, which includes a 30-day returns period for refund or exchange.


----------



## Canon1 (Jul 23, 2014)

I trust adorama and they stand behind their product. I wouldn't hesitate to work with them. 

On this lens however id buy used from eBay or any photo forum without reservation. You should be aware that this is one of the worst canon lenses for holding its value. No matter where you buy it or what you spend it will only be worth $550-650 range. I'd cut to the chase and save some money on used. The market is flooded with mint condition copies if this lens at bargain bin prices.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 24, 2014)

Unless you absolutely can't live without weather sealing, I'd probably just buy the Sigma version instead. From what I've read, it's sharper, cheaper, and has similar or better build quality....


----------



## unfocused (Jul 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The street price for a new 24-105mmL from a Authorized dealer is $660.
> 
> Don't pay more. It might indeed be a kit lens, they are exactly the same as a retail lens, and have the same warranty.
> 
> ...



What Mt. Spokane says. Canon Price Watch street price deals are all for U.S. warranty new lenses and bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

megmo said:


> Clik said:
> 
> 
> > 24-105mm can be had for $700 new from good dealers often. Check canonpricewath(dot)com for price changes on that lens. Its getting very difficult to sell the used lens right now for more than $650 on ebay.
> ...



Its real. Dealers can't advertise equipment below Canon's MSRP, but they can sell for any price they want.


----------



## celltech (Jul 24, 2014)

I have bought many refurb lenses from Adorama and have never been let down: 50 f/1.4, 85 f/1.8, 24-105 f/4, 135 f/2, 70-200 f/4.

The last 3 in the list showed up *brand new* with warranty cards and all accessories. I am not sure why they did that, but I have not bothered to ask  And even the true refurbs looked and performed as new.

Adorama has a buyer for life in me...


----------



## CanonOregon (Jul 24, 2014)

'White box' is not used or anything like that, it's a 'kit lens' not in the kit anymore. Just be sure the warranty card is with it (which I'm sure Adorama would include!) and you'll be fine. I would think the lens hood would be with it, I bought one that way (of course, I worked at the camera store it came from!). And the bag, front and back caps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

CanonOregon said:


> 'White box' is not used or anything like that, it's a 'kit lens' not in the kit anymore. Just be sure the warranty card is with it (which I'm sure Adorama would include!) and you'll be fine. I would think the lens hood would be with it, I bought one that way (of course, I worked at the camera store it came from!). And the bag, front and back caps.



The Warranty card does nothing. For service, you need a receipt from a authorized dealer (Like Adorama). You can toss the warranty card.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> CanonOregon said:
> 
> 
> > 'White box' is not used or anything like that, it's a 'kit lens' not in the kit anymore. Just be sure the warranty card is with it (which I'm sure Adorama would include!) and you'll be fine. I would think the lens hood would be with it, I bought one that way (of course, I worked at the camera store it came from!). And the bag, front and back caps.
> ...



I know this is the case... but what is the warranty card... a vestige of years gone by? I had a 1.3mp Olympus p&s and the usb connection went bad, so I called them and they said that my online registration was for marketing purposes alone and I needed the receipt... I was so angry that I never considered another one of their products... 

But still


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 24, 2014)

celltech said:


> I have bought many refurb lenses from Adorama and have never been let down: 50 f/1.4, 85 f/1.8, 24-105 f/4, 135 f/2, 70-200 f/4.
> 
> The last 3 in the list showed up *brand new* with warranty cards and all accessories. I am not sure why they did that, but I have not bothered to ask  And even the true refurbs looked and performed as new.
> 
> Adorama has a buyer for life in me...



Very good to hear - thanks!


----------



## Helen Oster (Jul 24, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> The Warranty card does nothing. For service, you need a receipt from a authorized dealer (Like Adorama). You can toss the warranty card.



I know this is the case... but what is the warranty card... a vestige of years gone by? I had a 1.3mp Olympus p&s and the usb connection went bad, so I called them and they said that my online registration was for marketing purposes alone and I needed the receipt... I was so angry that I never considered another one of their products... 


[/quote]

So if you have purchased from an authorised retailer - and why wouldn't you??!! - they should be able to take your zip code and / or email address at the time you placed your order, ID your order and send you a copy invoice.

If they can't, you should've bought from Adorama :-*


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 24, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > The Warranty card does nothing. For service, you need a receipt from a authorized dealer (Like Adorama). You can toss the warranty card.
> ...



So if you have purchased from an authorised retailer - and why wouldn't you??!! - they should be able to take your zip code and / or email address at the time you placed your order, ID your order and send you a copy invoice.

If they can't, you should've bought from Adorama :-*
[/quote]

This was in 2002... purchased from staples... and I believe that outdated the rewards tracking system... and I may have paid with cash... 

I just bought a card reader and it was fine... but I guess I could have asked staples if the kept those kinds of records.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2014)

Helen Oster said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > The Warranty card does nothing. For service, you need a receipt from a authorized dealer (Like Adorama). You can toss the warranty card.
> ...



So if you have purchased from an authorised retailer - and why wouldn't you??!! - they should be able to take your zip code and / or email address at the time you placed your order, ID your order and send you a copy invoice.

If they can't, you should've bought from Adorama :-*
[/quote]

Most reputable online dealers let you retrieve a invoice online. Local ones keep records and usually can duplicate one. I almost always buy from either Adorama, or from a small local camera shop in Couer D Alene Idaho. They employee real photographers, and I like to do my share of keeping a few of the old fashioned shops around. One small local photo store for Pros just closed shop recently.

I buy a ton of stuff from Amazon, but not Cameras.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 25, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Most reputable online dealers let you retrieve a invoice online. Local ones keep records and usually can duplicate one. I almost always buy from either Adorama, or from a small local camera shop in Couer D Alene Idaho. They employee real photographers, and I like to do my share of keeping a few of the old fashioned shops around. One small local photo store for Pros just closed shop recently.
> 
> I buy a ton of stuff from Amazon, but not Cameras.



Doing a quick inventory of my gear....

used... out of warranty
new... with receipt in email and account, but out of warranty
used... out of warranty
new... with receipt in email, still under warranty
used... out of warranty
used... out of warranty
used... reported stolen... there's a whole backstory here... but the story isn't done yet... 
new... with receipt in email and in account, still under warranty
used... out of warranty.

Honestly, I've never had a lens or body go bad on me... so either I keep it well protected or I've been very lucky.


----------

